# Settling in....



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Carlee is settling in nicely and starting to learn our routine. YEAH!! Carolina has also started coming around and is learning it might be great to have a playmate.



Come on let's play!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Omg omg omg! I am in love.
Carlee and Carolina both look so adorable and I'm really pleased they are getting on.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Omg what a cute little sweetheart! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Omg omg omg! I am in love.
> Carlee and Carolina both look so adorable and I'm really pleased they are getting on.


Thanks Jessica. I am in love too!! Carolina came around pretty quickly. I think in no time they'll be best buddies. Carlee's really doing great making the transition into our home, you would think she's been here a couple weeks, not a few days.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Omg what a cute little sweetheart!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Samantha.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

OMG Carlee is precious. She certainly looks right at home already! And Carolina looks pretty stoked to have a tiny play mate - the photo of her trying to play with the baby is too cute.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

They both look so pretty in their pink! I sure they will be best girl friends soon!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Awwww, I love this! Carolina looks like she is enjoying Carlee. Give them a few weeks, they will all be best buds. I love the pink also, so feminine.💗


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, beautiful pictures !! i'm so happy to hear that Carlee is settling in and that Carolina is coming around too. I love the rrc cherry thermal on Carolina, and is that a LD baby top for Carlee ? its very cute


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

What beautiful photos of your lovely girls.  I'm so glad that Carlee is settling in so easily and that Carolina is starting to enjoy her.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

These pictures are so precious! I'm so happy to see our girl Carlee settling in soooo well. I'm glad the LD baby top has worked out, it is a great fit on Carlee, with room to grow. From these pictures I'm thinking "what puppy fat?" She looks great! Carolina looks so happy to have aging playmate, they'll be best buds in no time.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

SinisterKisses said:


> OMG Carlee is precious. She certainly looks right at home already! And Carolina looks pretty stoked to have a tiny play mate - the photo of her trying to play with the baby is too cute.


Thanks Alaina. Carlee seems to have such a great temperament/personality and Carolina is really starting to come around.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Photobuff42 said:


> They both look so pretty in their pink! I sure they will be best girl friends soon!


Thanks Kay. I think they will be best friends too in what will seem like no time at all.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> Awwww, I love this! Carolina looks like she is enjoying Carlee. Give them a few weeks, they will all be best buds. I love the pink also, so feminine.&#55357;&#56471;


Thanks Debby. Carolina is starting to enjoy Carlee, yeah!! I love them in pink too.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> awww, beautiful pictures !! i'm so happy to hear that Carlee is settling in and that Carolina is coming around too. I love the rrc cherry thermal on Carolina, and is that a LD baby top for Carlee ? its very cute


Thank Elaine. I love these thermals too and just order another one for Carolina. They are perfect for chilly days. It is the LD baby top on Carlee.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Kismet said:


> What beautiful photos of your lovely girls.  I'm so glad that Carlee is settling in so easily and that Carolina is starting to enjoy her.


Thanks Karen. I'm in Chi heaven.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> These pictures are so precious! I'm so happy to see our girl Carlee settling in soooo well. I'm glad the LD baby top has worked out, it is a great fit on Carlee, with room to grow. From these pictures I'm thinking "what puppy fat?" She looks great! Carolina looks so happy to have aging playmate, they'll be best buds in no time.


Thanks Meoshia! She has the best temperament/personality. They actually sent this LD baby top to me by accident, they are sending me out the correct one I ordered with the teddy bear on it. I decided to keep this one too since this color is no longer available and it does fit with a little more room to grow. The shirt is hiding her "puppy fat", lol. Carlee does look good though and I am noticing some very slight changes already, at least I think so. It's hard to believe she'll be 14 weeks on Friday. Carolina is really starting to come around and I'm sure every day will just get better.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks Meoshia! She has the best temperament/personality. They actually sent this LD baby top to me by accident, they are sending me out the correct one I ordered with the teddy bear on it. I decided to keep this one too since this color is no longer available and it does fit with a little more room to grow. The shirt is hiding her "puppy fat", lol. Carlee does look good though and I am noticing some very slight changes already, at least I think so. It's hard to believe she'll be 14 weeks on Friday. Carolina is really starting to come around and I'm sure every day will just get better.



Did you order the baby top that looks more like a sweater? I think I may know what you're talking about. How does Carlee like wearing clothes so far? From the pics, she looks very comfy.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did you order the baby top that looks more like a sweater? I think I may know what you're talking about. How does Carlee like wearing clothes so far? From the pics, she looks very comfy.


It does look more like a sweater. It's gray with a teddy bear on it and the bear has pink stones on the foot pads. They are sending it 2 day because they messed up sending me the wrong item, but it all worked out for the best anyway. She seems to be right at home with wearing clothes, it didn't even phase her. I don't think I'll have any problems with her wearing clothes.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> It does look more like a sweater. It's gray with a teddy bear on it and the bear has pink stones on the foot pads. They are sending it 2 day because they messed up sending me the wrong item, but it all worked out for the best anyway. She seems to be right at home with wearing clothes, it didn't even phase her. I don't think I'll have any problems with her wearing clothes.



That's awesome that they are rushing it to you and that you get to keep the other. I can't wait to see Carlee in the bear top. She will look so precious. How's. Hers and hubby's relationship coming along?

Poor little Bianca is no longer pending. Wonder what happened with that?


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> That's awesome that they are rushing it to you and that you get to keep the other. I can't wait to see Carlee in the bear top. She will look so precious. How's. Hers and hubby's relationship coming along?
> 
> Poor little Bianca is no longer pending. Wonder what happened with that?


It is great they are rushing it. I had to pay to keep this one, but they gave me 20% off for the inconvenience so I can't complain about that and I didn't have to pay shipping again for them to send the correct item I order the 1st time.

Their relationship is going good. She really loves everyone and her little tail wags whenever someone comes in the house, but unfortunately she chooses me over him every time. If he's on the couch with her and I sit down she'll come over to me every time. Of course I love it, but him not so much.

I saw that. Kristie and I emailed each other last night but I didn't ask her. I'm sure someone will scoop her up eventually.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> It is great they are rushing it. I had to pay to keep this one, but they gave me 20% off for the inconvenience so I can't complain about that and I didn't have to pay shipping again for them to send the correct item I order the 1st time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure she will. Poor little sweetheart. 
Awe, well I'm glad Carkee is a mommas girl but feel so bad for your hubby :-(. Maybe they will develop a relationship over time. 
Melissa emailed me today all excited about adding a brand I'd asked her about forever ago called I Love My Dog. I'm thrilled she's adding it and the fact that she's added and adding so many other like Suckright, Trilly, Charlotte's dress and Lella Su. It just makes our shopping experience so fun. I love adding new things to the wardrobe and am glad to finally stop looking at the European sites that have all those brands knowing I could never have them. I saw Hautelook has aHip doggie sale. Not sure I'll buy anything cause I wanted the cheetah pop up tented, but it's nit priced the greatest. I've seen it go a bit cheaper than that.


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Great to hear Carlee is settling in, she is so adorable! I'm glad Carolina is starting to think she might be ok after all! One of my Shih Tzu's still isn't convinced Harleigh is ok unless she's sound asleep! lol


----------

